# Food Safety News - 10/22/2020



## daveomak.fs (Oct 22, 2020)

Food Safety News
Thu 10/22/2020 4:02 AM











Email not displaying properly? View it in your browser. 


























*Conventional and cultured industries express goals for federal labels*
By News Desk on Oct 22, 2020 12:04 am The industry of animal cell-based/cultured technology has not yet brought any products to market, but the entry is fast approaching and applicable federal labels are soon going to be required. And, the North American Meat Institute (NAMI) and the Alliance for Meat, Poultry and Seafood Innovation (AMPS Innovation) have linked up to represent both conventional... Continue Reading

*CIEH event covers food safety challenges during COVID-19*
By Joe Whitworth on Oct 22, 2020 12:03 am Delegates on the opening day of an online conference have heard about the current challenges to food safety during the coronavirus pandemic. The first day of the Chartered Institute of Environmental Health (CIEH) event, which runs through Friday, featured speakers from UKHospitality, DEFRA, Just Eat, and the Cold Chain Federation. Lisa Ackerley, a food safety... Continue Reading

*Grand jury charges former Blue Bell President Paul Kruse with wire fraud and conspiracy*
By News Desk on Oct 21, 2020 04:40 pm A Texas grand jury has charged the former president of ice cream manufacturer Blue Bell Creameries LP with wire fraud and conspiracy in connection with an alleged scheme to cover up the company’s sales of Listeria-tainted ice cream in 2015, the Justice Department announced today. In an indictment filed in federal court in Austin, TX,... Continue Reading


----------



## JC in GB (Oct 22, 2020)

You can't even trust ice cream anymore.  Just sad...


----------



## NamrrataN (Oct 22, 2020)

daveomak.fs said:


> Food Safety News
> Thu 10/22/2020 4:02 AM
> 
> 
> ...


Food safety testing is a process that involves the use of various technologies and methods to determine the risk factors associated with the consumption of a food item. Food safety testing is often carried out by specific agencies organized by the government of a country to scrutinize and ensure that food products comply with the food safety regulations of the country to protect the public health.

Take a look for in-depth analysis at








						Global Food Safety Testing Services Market
					

A recent FMI study shows the effect of COVID-19 on Global Food Safety Testing Services Market: Global Industry Analysis and Review of Global Food Safety Testing Services Market for 2020-2030




					www.futuremarketinsights.com


----------

